# Grooming



## Molly love (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello I am new here and a first time Chihuahua owner. I have a long hair baby, and I am just wondering if anyone has advice on grooming. I am getting her use to the brushing and nail trimming. Which shampoo is best? And any other helpful info would be appreciated.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi and welcome 

Not any advice I'm afraid as I've just got my first baby too, He's long hair and I'm just trying to get him used to being brushed with a baby brush to start, he seems to think it's for playing with though haha 
x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

There's not really a best shampoo but remember conditioner is important too! <3 I do however love my burts bees and something with oatmeal in it is ideal for my kids because of itchies hehe...nice and soothing for them. I always avoid cheapy shamps only because I've had a bad experience with one in the past. I also would reccomend to keep a waterless shampoo in stock just for those days ur baby decides to make some pudding and sit on it...i like to trim off when I don't have time to give a real bath and just spritz with petheads waterless shampoo after ^,^


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a wonderful lady do my grooming. I like my longhairs trimmed. She does a 'sanitary' clip. I do them every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Molly love (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you all so much. That is great advice pigeonsheep. I would have never thought of the waterless shampoo for those accidents. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I looooove pet heads products. And I agree that most shampoos with oatmeal and even coconut oil work wonders. My favorite shampoo right now is Nootie cucumber melon shampoo with oatmeal. It's a soap free non harsh cleanser. I have 3 longcoat girls and it's so important to me to keep their coats looking beautiful and lustrous. I use a soft brush, kinda like a baby brush, and I usually comb their ear fluff and hind fluff daily to reduce tangles. My 4 get baths every 4-6 wks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Earth Bath Shampoos are awesome! The are eco friendly, cruelty free and natural. I use the Mediterranean one which really get rids of the doggie odor, and the scent lasts for a long time. I keep the Eucalyptus and Peppermint one around for when he seems itchy. I recently got their waterless shampoo, and it is pretty good. My boy lifts his leg when he pees and it gets on his front leg and on his tummy. The waterless shampoo is great between baths. I use Buddy Wash conditioner after baths and his coat is amazingly soft. It bounces when he walks! Lol Their shampoo is a a 2-n-1 and it is pretty good too. Also all natural, but I'm not sure about their cruelty free status. Still investigating.

Brushing will be very important for a longhair, especially if she has a double coat. They will shed a ton seasonally and will need to be brushed often to keep your house from being covered in hair. As well as normal brushing, I brush using the Kong Zoom Groom. That stuff gets a ton of hair out!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Saqqara said:


> Earth Bath Shampoos are awesome! The are eco friendly, cruelty free and natural. I use the Mediterranean one which really get rids of the doggie odor, and the scent lasts for a long time. I keep the Eucalyptus and Peppermint one around for when he seems itchy. I recently got their waterless shampoo, and it is pretty good. My boy lifts his leg when he pees and it gets on his front leg and on his tummy. The waterless shampoo is great between baths. I use Buddy Wash conditioner after baths and his coat is amazingly soft. It bounces when he walks! Lol Their shampoo is a a 2-n-1 and it is pretty good too. Also all natural, but I'm not sure about their cruelty free status. Still investigating.
> 
> 
> 
> Brushing will be very important for a longhair, especially if she has a double coat. They will shed a ton seasonally and will need to be brushed often to keep your house from being covered in hair. As well as normal brushing, I brush using the Kong Zoom Groom. That stuff gets a ton of hair out!



I wanna try the buddy wash shampoo next 😊. You can never have too many grooming products lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> I wanna try the buddy wash shampoo next 😊. You can never have too many grooming products lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I agree! I want to try John Paul Pet and Burt Bees next! Both are natural and cruelty free which is always a plus for me!:wink:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll have to look up Paul pet. I think I've seen those shampoos in tjmaxx and homegoods stores. Burt's bees seem like a fabulous shampoo but I really like the sweet smells. And Burt's bees were a little too medicated aroma for my taste. Bummer, cause it really seems like quality shampoo. I may just buy some anyway, since my youngest girls got really dry skin this winter. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

